# Is There A Roku Or Similar Streaming Device That Works With DISH Anywhere?



## Jim148

I have a DISH 722k and use both a Sling Adapter and a Slingbox PRO HD. I am considering a Roku or similar type of streaming device and I am just wondering if any of them with work with either the DISH Anywhere or SlingPlayer applications?


----------



## Jim148

I did some more research and it looks like I can use SlingPlayer on one of the follwoing devices:








Loading...

*Loading widget...*

SlingPlayer on Roku streamers

SlingPlayer for Netgear NeoTV

SlingPlayer for Sony Internet Player with Google TV

SlingPlayer for WD TV Media Players

SlingPlayer for Boxee Box

SlingPlayer for Logitech Revue


----------



## AZ.

I have a 922 and the older hopper with USB sling box from dish.... I use my phones hdmi output( galaxy note 2) a Toshiba tablet with hdmi outputs, and android mini pc that hooks to my TVs hdmi... Your limited to dish anywhere and the free aps.... Or the sling stand alone and pay 14.99 for each device...


----------



## harsh

While you can get Slingplayer for several devices, I'm not sure that all of them are compatible with the Sling adapter. For the same reason that you can't use dishanywhere.com with a Slingbox, you may not be able to use some versions of Slingplayer with a Sling adapter.


----------



## tampa8

Slingplayer - for the ProHD does have an app on a few devices. Roku isn't really one of them as you might think. That app for some reason only allows you to stream your Slingbox from a mobile device to the roku, and thus your TV.

The Netgear players are actual full apps - you can watch your slingbox right from the app on them just as if you were on the computer using slingplayer or from the Sling site. I do not know about the other players though I believe the WD players are also full apps.


----------



## harsh

The Roku is clearly not there yet and the advertising is more than a little misleading as tampa8 points out.

My recollection is that they've essentially done away with the Logitech Revue version.


----------



## Wilf

You might want to look at the Vulkano Flow. It is relatively cheap, a bit tricky to set up, and the iPad app sucks. But the image quality is surprisingly good. The Mac and Windows apps are OK.


----------



## tampa8

That won't help the OP. It's also not as versatile as the Sling family is.


----------



## comizzou573

dish should add a roku app to the dish hopper w/sling, then we can subscribe to aereo local channels


----------



## Jim148

I bought both a Netgear NeoTV and a Roku 3. Despite having SlingPlayer on the Netgear, the Roku 3 is a much better device.


----------



## tampa8

True, but the WD player live I posted about does have the app, and is much better than the NEO, though not as many apps available yet as the Roku. I now use the WD player all the time for my slingboxes the picture is better than you would expect. (Of course internet speed must be enough)


----------



## aaronbud

I just ordered the sling adapter for my 722k, and I already have a WDTV live. Looking forward to using the SlingPlayer app on the wdtv on my back patio hdtv! Hopefully this is the wireless solution I have been looking for.


----------



## Lord Vader

tampa8 said:


> Slingplayer - for the ProHD does have an app on a few devices. Roku isn't really one of them as you might think. That app for some reason only allows you to stream your Slingbox from a mobile device to the roku, and thus your TV.


This is why I personally think the Roku Slingbox channel is almost worthless. For one thing, it works only with the wireless connection enabled. If your Roku is connected hard-wired like my two are (primarily because my UVerse wireless router really sucks), the Sling Player channel won't work. Second, you have to fire up Sling Player on your phone, then tune to the Roku channel and hope the connection is good enough to watch. (Get ready for some incessant buffering!)

What a HUGE thing it would be if Roku would simply have a true Sling channel, effectively turning that channel into an embedded Slingbox.


----------



## Lord Vader

Wishful thinking, I'm sure. 

Sent from my EVO using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Paul Secic

Jim148 said:


> I have a DISH 722k and use both a Sling Adapter and a Slingbox PRO HD. I am considering a Roku or similar type of streaming device and I am just wondering if any of them with work with either the DISH Anywhere or SlingPlayer applications?


I want one!


----------



## harsh

aaronbud said:


> I just ordered the sling adapter for my 722k, and I already have a WDTV live. Looking forward to using the SlingPlayer app on the wdtv on my back patio hdtv!


I was under the impression that the Slingplayer software wasn't compatible with the Sling Adapter. Is that not the case?


----------



## Paul Secic

Jim148 said:


> I have a DISH 722k and use both a Sling Adapter and a Slingbox PRO HD. I am considering a Roku or similar type of streaming device and I am just wondering if any of them with work with either the DISH Anywhere or SlingPlayer applications?


I'd love one.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Wilf said:


> You might want to look at the Vulkano Flow. It is relatively cheap, a bit tricky to set up, and the iPad app sucks. But the image quality is surprisingly good. The Mac and Windows apps are OK.


How is Vulkano Flow set up with a Dish Anywhere?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jeremybe

Ok, So I'm a little confused here - ANY help would be appreciated - I have both a Dish Hopper with Sling and one without Sling - Dish forces us to use the Dish Anywhere app/web site as opposed to the Sling Player app - I have a second home and I'm trying to use Dish Anywhere from my hopper to stream TV at this location 2 -3 days a month - Using the Dish Anywhere app on the iPhone, Dish has disabled Video over Airplay to my Apple TV in the app and only sends Audio - Yet the Stand alone Sling Player app works with Airplay just fine but does not work with the Hopper with Sling built in- What are my options?

I can build a Home Theatre PC for the sole purpose of running the Dish Anywhere Web site - Expensive and crazy just for this

Can I add a Sling Adapter to my non-sling Hopper and use the Sling App? Would that work?

Are there any other options? I really HATE the way Dish is restricting this app

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can't speak to the specifics of the Hopper w/ Sling and your problems with Airplay... but Hopper w/ Sling and Hopper + Sling Adapter have the same problem... being that they do not support the Slingplayer software. You have to use the specific Dish app for those.

Now... you could buy a standard Slingbox and connect that to your Hopper... and then use Slingplayer software for that.


----------



## jeremybe

Thanks for the reply Stewart - But can I use a standard Sling 350 with the Hopper and then use the Slingplayer Software? Is that all I need? It doesn't somehow "detect" that its connected to a hopper and make me use Dish Anywhere?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can't put my finger on anyone specifically using a Sling 350 with a Hopper but I can't think of any reason it wouldn't work. The only "catch" I can think of off the top of my head is that I don't believe the Sling 350 has an HDMI input... if I'm right, then that means you would have to use the Hopper's component output... but that might be a "bonus" if you have that Hopper using HDMI to an HDTV already anyway.

There may be some functionality differences but I can't think of anything that you wouldn't be able to do using a Sling 350 instead of the Sling adapter.

The Hopper w/ Sling built-in is where there is a definite feature advantage since only that model allows the transfer of recordings to your iPhone/iPad mobile device... neither the sling adapter or the standalone slingbox would give you that feature on the original Hopper.

But for your purposes if you mainly just want the sling features AND want to be able to use Slingplayer software... you should be good to go.

Oh, the other thing... Dish Anywhere is free for everyone... but the iPhone/iPad Slingplayer app costs money last I checked... I do not know if Dish Anywhere will work with a slingbox, but it might. Maybe someone with a slingbox can chime in on that point.


----------



## harsh

SeaBeagle said:


> How is Vulkano Flow set up with a Dish Anywhere?


It is not. DISH Anywhere supports only Slingloaded devices (ViP922, HWS and Sling Adapter).

As conventional Slingboxen used to be supported and aren't any longer, it seems unlikely that Monsoon support will ever be added.


----------



## Wilf

The Vulkano Flow works, but the iPad app is badly in need of an update.


----------



## harsh

Wilf said:


> The Vulkano Flow works, but the iPad app is badly in need of an update.


While the Vulkano Flow works with DISH receivers, I'm pretty sure that it does NOT work with DISH Anywhere.


----------

